

Ask HN: Can anyone recommend a logo designer? - Undergrads

Just wondering if anyone has any recommendations for a logo designer/illustrator for a mascot logo design? Thanks in advance.
======
moonlighter
Give <http://www.crowdspring.com/how-it-works/> a shot. You can name your own
price, describe what you need and then watch designers spring into action.
Works great.

------
evandena
Check out this from on WHT, you might find someone there:
[http://www.webhostingtalk.com/forumdisplay.php?s=addaf02caed...](http://www.webhostingtalk.com/forumdisplay.php?s=addaf02caedc2e31ce2c1c9574f68316&f=56)

------
dmerfield
David Pache (<http://dribbble.com/helveticbrands>) Sean Farrell
(<http://dribbble.com/brandclay>)

------
hy
A Mountain View & Tokyo based design firm (<http://www.goood.jp/>) These guys
are really cool and affordable.

------
niico
This guy: <http://dribbble.com/nicogarcia> (Me) Drop me a line if you think I
can help you.

------
HackrNwsDesignr
I design mascots and logos, shoot me an email at the email in my profile.

------
awaage
I've used logoloft before - pretty good for not too much $, in my opinion

------
orky56
99designs is worth a shot.

------
bmelton
Jeff McWeeney : <http://McWeen.com> \- Very down to earth guy, very
affordable, a very impressive portfolio. An expert at listening to the
customer.

